# Fish just lying there (not dead though)



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

One of my gourami's has just been chillin' in the back of the fish tank behind a dead coral rock I have. He does come up to eat when I feed though. There are a couple red spots on a couple of my fish, and the fish that is just chillin' in the back has maybe one little red spot and big fat lips. Whats wrong with this guy, becuase I can't seem to understand him.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wish you had another tank to see how he'd act in it. I'd guess he isn't getting along with the other gourami. I took the dead coral out of my tank because one of my fish scraped his side open on it and it got infected. That stuff is pretty, but sharp.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

well when i first put them in they all got along very well. Another thing is that the other identical gourami kind of stays with it, it does not want to leave it be, like it knows its sick and wants to nurture it. It stays by its side. Aw so cute lol. But I dont know what the problem is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try to get pics. Also change some water.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay, workin' right now but i should have pics up by tonight. Plus I have done a couple of water changes including a gravel vac.


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, one of my fish had that problem b4 he died .

I know how you feel.


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 4, 2008)

Are there any adults in the tank with him? or is he already an adult?


----------

